# Hello from Teton Valley, Idaho



## My Local Bees (Dec 21, 2011)

I live in Teton Valley, Idaho in the City of Driggs. I have been keeping bees since 2009 and currently have eight hives; seven top bar hives and one langstroth. I am interested in expanding my hives with splits and nucs and realize I have a lot to learn. Recently, have started a blog site please take a look: mylocalbees.wordpress.com


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## Mtn. Bee (Nov 10, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome MLB!


----------



## BGhoney (Sep 26, 2007)

Welcome, Nice t-slant. seems like the supers would keep sliding off. 8)


----------



## My Local Bees (Dec 21, 2011)

BGhoney said:


> Welcome, Nice t-slant. seems like the supers would keep sliding off. 8)


I glue them on with Propolis.


----------



## sea (Dec 9, 2011)

Welcome MLB! I visited your area a couple of years ago on a hiking trip with the family, can't remember all the trail names. We went to Lake Solitude, etc. on the Wyoming side, finished off with a great hike near you... a beautiful valley just East of Alta. Good to have you aboard.


----------

